# Newly moved to Abu Dhabi



## john.forrest.anderson (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just moved to Abu Dhabi for 18 months to 2 years with my company and was just wondering the best way to meet some people?

I'm 25 and working as an engineer here, just looking for people to chill out with and have a beer etc. If anyone knows of any expat meets or similar please point me in the right direction!

John


----------



## pdempz (Jan 26, 2014)

john.forrest.anderson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've just moved to Abu Dhabi for 18 months to 2 years with my company and was just wondering the best way to meet some people?
> 
> ...


How are tricks John! 

I'm landing out 14th August-will be in the boat as you! Im from Ireland, 28 and will be working for Cleveland Clinic; and defo enjoy a few scoops! .

I joined few groups on Meetup, its an App pretty handy! 

Where you based?

Surs keep me posted man!


----------



## john.forrest.anderson (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds good buddy! You'll arrive at the peak of the heat, it's already something else for me but everyone says it just gets hotter!

I'm based in the wonderful industrial city of Mussafah south of AD city itself, although I live closer to the interesting bits. Just discovered meetup, seems pretty cool. Will definitely check it out. Good luck with the move!


----------

